# How large was Ancalagon the Black, really?



## Cloudhauler (Jun 19, 2018)

I know he was big. Very big, but I think this has gotten out of control with some claiming they calculate that Anc the Black was over 100 miles long. As cool as that sounds, it seems a wee bit exaggerated.

What do you guys think? 
Is there a concensus on this?


----------



## Elthir (Jun 19, 2018)

"Over" one hundred miles long?

Maybe some are thinking of Jörmungandalf


----------



## Cloudhauler (Jun 19, 2018)

Galin said:


> "Over" one hundred miles long?
> 
> Maybe some are thinking of Jörmungandalf


I watched a video where someone goes into the math of it and he makes his case that Anc was 137 miles long.


----------



## Elthir (Jun 19, 2018)

Aha! Well there's the problem in my opinion.

Math has no business here


----------

